# Snap weights and report



## johnsfishing2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Does anyone have a good idea ob how deep you are running with snap weight 2 oz 20/20 20/30 20/40 with p10s also caught 5 fish at cedar point 40-44 ft of water on p10s 20/25 and 20/35 being the best


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

rule of thumb is 4 ft of depth for each oz of weight added to what the lure would run normally with a given amount of line out. kot of variables but it gets you in the ball park.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

our 20/40 w/2oz on a p-10 was targeting fish between 25-30 feet down.when your pulling that heavy of a snap weight,SPEED IS EVERYTHING.our speed was SLOW..7-.9 with slower the better.when we used gas motor to push=NO FISH,NOT EVEN A PULL BACK.when we switched to electric only,it was a slow pick.slow,SLOW AND SLOWER.if you can,t control and slow your troll to a crawl,YOUR WASTING YOUR TIME FISHING IN WATER LESS THAN 40 DEGREES.


----------



## johnsfishing2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Why did u bold all these thing i was asking a question spent alot of time trying to formulate an equation on how deep my snapwaits are making my lures dive i just wanted input from others to see if we are in the same ballpark


----------



## smittybob (Feb 7, 2011)

What does it matter? lol. The man answered your question.


----------



## johnsfishing2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Its just drives me crazy trying to know where my lure is with snap weights ive got 2 answers completely differnt already doesnt help me sleep at night


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

Nightranger offered some very good information on what was working for him. I give him credit for offering details of his program. There were alot of people out the last couple days that were struggling to catch fish. Any detailed information like that is much appreciated.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

snap weights and speed are one in the same ,you slow down,they sink you speed up,they raise .no one can tell you how far down. that depends on how you drive.every 1/10th of a mph is feet down . period.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

to sum it up .7 sog by gps,20', 2 oz. snap weight, 40',board and never get above .9 in 37-40 fow between cedar point and the dump


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

At 1 flat not taking any current into account I'd say about 5 to 6 feet per ounce. The four foot rule seems entirely accurate at like 1.3 to 1.5


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL,,, 'OLD SCHOOL', strikes again!  (like grandpa taught us!)
Go out to 10',, or maybe 20'ow. 
Adjust troll to proper/ desired speed.
DROP DOWN & RUN OUT RIGS.
Play out line slowly,,, WHEN RIG HITS BOTTOM, WRITE DOWN NUMBERS!!!

Ditto this for 30',, then 40'.
THEN, turn around and go opposite direction. 
RE-TABULATE.

Ya,, it my take an hour or two,,,, but if your NOT catching fish, WHO CARES!
*You'll never GUESS WRONG AGAIN.*

BTW,,,, I LOVE CAPS,,, AND PRONUNCIATION MARKS!!!!! 
Sleep tight.

*Oh Ya,,,, BTW #2,,,, DON'T DO THIS BOTTOM-BOUNCING TEST OVER A GARBAGE DUMP!*


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

I also think there's a lot of variability in how close the weight is to the lure. 10 50 and 30 50 probably run close in depth BUT the lure itself probably has more vertical variation in the 10 50 than it does on 30 50 particularly when you start making turns. Some days.....they want it more vertical than others. Some days they dont. Just my opinion.
Sundance


----------



## johnsfishing2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Lol now im getting people think but what i did was let it down till it hits bottom and find the line to depth percentage and go from there was just wondering what everyone else does


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

go to jim stedke winter form and read all the post/questions that one would want on this subject, or go fishing slow running 2 oz plus your lure of choice at 20/ 20/30 and catch some fish. good luck tagalong


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

I know 20/40 with 2 ounce on a perfect 10 at 1.0 will drag bottom in 28 foot of water. I was using flatline a month ago and was amazed that deep. Reels were calibrated.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

We could see our lures dropping on the sonar to 20/40 to with a 2 oz. to 28 ft but I don't know what it was doing once fully pulling straight. We were at 1.2 sog. I wondered if you put your lure in at front of the boat and turned sensitivity up if you could see it running. Just a thought I had sitting on the toilet this morning. Just dont suck your line into the prop.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is what works for me. Lure dive curves are at 2 mph so at 1 mph @ 20 ft back from wt the lure is not adding much depth. P10 maybe 2 or 3 ft, bandit maybe 5 or 6. The main thing I use is my 2oz wt depth chart for 1 mph for the second number. So if I am running 20/40 On a p10 I would look up depth for a 2 oz wt 40' back at 1 mph & then add 2 or 3 ft for p10. It works for me.

And honestly if you are pulling a bandit, theoretically it will dive a little deeper ( maybe add 6 ft) but it will pull harder on the wt so you wont get as much effect from the wt. net result is they cancel each other out. 

So I just go with depth from wt & add 3' for lure. 

And watch for current. If current is 1/2 mph and your sog is 1 mph your speed through water is only 1/2 mph. Turn around & your speed through water is 1 1/2 mph. Huge difference at these slow speeds.


----------



## Just Cruz N (Jun 1, 2013)

If you are loosing sleep over it go get a Smart Troll setup then you will KNOW where your lure is..... how fast the lure is traveling and what the temp at depth is.


----------



## johnsfishing2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Meerkat that is about how i figure what my depth is


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

SOME OF MY MOST RELEVANT DECISIONS WERE CONJURED UP,,,,, ON THE 'TOILET'!
Glad to hear, I'M NOT ALONE!


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

its not that the relevant decisions are made there its that the instruction manual and owners manuals ONLY get read there.if I don,t keep my owners manuals within 1 arms distance of the porcelain throne,it never gets read


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

What type of "snaps" work best in your experience? 
I was looking at the KrazyWolf mini power snaps.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I originally started with rubber bands but hated pulling them off, then or16's which are OK in the beginning but as the pad wears they tend to slid. Then I found Cabela's advanced angler snap weights. I have not experienced one single malfunction with those. Some reviews state the clip on the release breaks but after a season of use have not had that happen. Then fished on a buddies boat several times who had snakebite snap weights. I can say they are the most user friendly, most discreet and least moving parts for malfunction. I can recommend these as well and would rank them the best of the bunch. So much so we went out and got some for the rest of our weights. Plus they are Ohio made and support the little guy.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

Snakebites


----------



## ArtieT (Jan 28, 2014)

ErieRider said:


> I originally started with rubber bands but hated pulling them off, then or16's which are OK in the beginning but as the pad wears they tend to slid. Then I found Cabela's advanced angler snap weights. I have not experienced one single malfunction with those. Some reviews state the clip on the release breaks but after a season of use have not had that happen. Then fished on a buddies boat several times who had snakebite snap weights. I can say they are the most user friendly, most discreet and least moving parts for malfunction. I can recommend these as well and would rank them the best of the bunch. So much so we went out and got some for the rest of our weights. Plus they are Ohio made and support the little guy.


By no means am I an expert, just a frugal fisherman. I bought a couple OR-16's at $6 a piece and two four packs of Cabelas snaps $9 per pack. I never used the OR's. The Cabelas worked flawlessly and were super simple to use. Just carry a few spares in case they break.


----------



## Hookm n cookm (Apr 2, 2013)

So glad to hear the pos fead back about the snakebits. Got my kit in the mail a week or so ago. I payed $29 for a kit with 8 snaps and 8 each of 1oz and 2oz weight without the black coating of the weights. Seam like a very quality product. Thanks to everyone that posted about them for that is the reason I bought them. ( and made in ohio)


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

The snake bites are nice but the last couple times going out we have lost 4 of them. Twice because of tangles and a couple I think were hitting bottom and popped off


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Gonna give the SnakeBites a try.


----------



## Bruce42 (Sep 26, 2013)

download the app for your phone "Precision Trolling Data" and for $2.00 you can get the offshore tackle data.


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

Starting point?


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I use the cabela one too. I have had in two years break the lever and never lost one.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

My snake bites came today, I can't wait to try them. Too bad I got them when I home today from fishing, oh well I'll have them for next trip!


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

I also purchased the SnakeBites proKit today. Company is based locally out of Stow, OH plus all the positive reviews...made it any easy decision. $35 delivered to my doorstep for (4) snakebite snaps, various 1oz-4oz weights and a dive depth chart. SOLD! 
Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Picked up my snakebite kit at the show. Wife can't squeeze the offshore clips enough to get them off. She tried the demo at the show and liked them so I bought the set "for her", lol


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Those look nice. Did spray paint you weights with bed liner.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

benfish909 said:


> Those look nice. Did spray paint you weights with bed liner.


I sprayed them with plasti-dip. It worked awesome! I used it on some dipsies too also worked good on them and held up really well.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Miked913 - Without me assuming things, why dip the weights and dipsies? I sorta of understand the weights, but I'm not sure why the dipsies. I like how it looks and you now have me thinking about other uses. Thanks.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

it's A spray like paint but feels like a rubber coating. I wanted Magnum dipsies last summer in black and nobody had them so I bought colored ones and painted them. It held up surprisingly well. I did rough them up a little. I have used it on my nets to help keep hooks from sticking....All sorts of things!


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Me too ! I may have the only white coated net out there . If you see it flying , swing by , maybe o can help .


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

You can buy a cheap net and spray that rubber on it and make best nest you ever had no trebles get stuck it's nice I do all my nets like that


----------



## tater140 (Jun 10, 2013)

Great idea.... i have never heard of spraying your nets but love it. Headed out for some rubber paint this afternoon


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm in the market for a pair of new nets myself. How long does it hold up for? Does it start flaking off and make a mess? Need done every year?


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I sprayed one of my nets at the beginning of last season, no flaking or peeling yet. Seemed to work nicely! I do remember reading a post on here last year that said they will flake though. I'd just re spray at the first sign of any flaking and you should be fine


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to store to get some plastidip. I have the dip can but not the spray. I use the dips for the releases that came with my church boards. The line does not pop out like it should but the boards don't slide either.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

I put flex seal on one a while back. Worked for a while but when it starts coming off that **** comes off and makes a mess inside the boat.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

miked913 said:


> it's A spray like paint but feels like a rubber coating. I wanted Magnum dipsies last summer in black and nobody had them so I bought colored ones and painted them. It held up surprisingly well. I did rough them up a little. I have used it on my nets to help keep hooks from sticking....All sorts of things!


I use the same product in the dip version. You can thin it too if it gets thick over time. Works great on the weights and helps to keep me happy when rookies bounce them off my motor cowlings! LOL


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I used automative undercoating on ante some while back and it made a heck of a mess. Flaked off on my seats, cover and everthing. It was nearly impossible to get off. I still have remaments if I look closely enough.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

miked913 said:


> it's A spray like paint but feels like a rubber coating. I wanted Magnum dipsies last summer in black and nobody had them so I bought colored ones and painted them. It held up surprisingly well. I did rough them up a little. I have used it on my nets to help keep hooks from sticking....All sorts of things!


Where do you get it at? Great idea


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

nightranger said:


> our 20/40 w/2oz on a p-10 was targeting fish between 25-30 feet down.when your pulling that heavy of a snap weight,SPEED IS EVERYTHING.our speed was SLOW..7-.9 with slower the better.when we used gas motor to push=NO FISH,NOT EVEN A PULL BACK.when we switched to electric only,it was a slow pick.slow,SLOW AND SLOWER.if you can,t control and slow your troll to a crawl,YOUR WASTING YOUR TIME FISHING IN WATER LESS THAN 40 DEGREES.


I can drift .7 to .9, save my gas!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

WalleyeRunner said:


> I'm in the market for a pair of new nets myself. How long does it hold up for? Does it start flaking off and make a mess? Need done every year?


I get a couple years out of respray with pretty heavy use. Wash the net good in dishwash soap before spraying and let dry well. Use the Plasti-dip brand spray.


----------



## jbmfish1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lowes has it. In with the other spray paint. I use it on my nets also. Been a year and still looking good.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Autozone has it


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Just an FYI. Wal mart I Avon had(might still have) the yellow off shore snap weights in the clearance department for $6 a4 pack.


----------

